# Generation ADS?



## Gast1111 (9. April 2011)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass die aktuelle Jugendliche Generation zumindest größtenteils soetwas ähnliches wie ADS hat, was denkt ihr dazu? ich selber gehöre auch zu den Jugendlichen allerdings besitze ich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen nicht den Zwang dauern ******** zu bauen um Aufmerksamkeit zumbekommen.
Was denkt ihr woran es liegt dass manche ADS ähnliche "Symtome" aufweisen?


----------



## GoldenMic (9. April 2011)

Liegt es vllt daran das man überall dazu angehalten wird seine Meinung kund zu tun weil andere Leute damit Geld machen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Liegt es vllt daran das man überall dazu angehalten wird seine Meinung kund zu tun weil andere Leute damit Geld machen?


 
Und wie animiert das jetzt Leute Sch**** zu machen?


----------



## DarthLAX (12. April 2011)

nein tut es nicht - aber, sorry wenn ich mich jetzt hier aufrege (bin zwar nimmer jugendlich - aber ADHS habe ich auch) denn ADS (das H zeigt nur das ich auch noch hyperaktiv bin d.h. rumzappeln und so, wobei: das kann man kontrolieren, die meisten machen es nur net!) führt nicht dazu das man mist baut, es schränkt einen nur in der konzentration (zum teil erheblich) ein, aber auch da gibt es abhilfe (übungen und medizin z.B. ritalin) man muss sie nur nutzen, jedoch sollte man auch zuerst nen vernünftigen arzt aufsuchen (denn viele verschreiben schon mal auf verdacht hin - ohne großartige untersuchungen - ritalin, was net so der bringer ist, da das zeug doch ein betäubungsmittel bzw. psychopharmaka ist)

so meine paar cent - und so einschränkend wie manche tun ist ADS (mit oder ohne H) auch net (habe z.B. mein fachabi geschafft und das ohne großartige probleme - und ohne das ich in meinen letzten schuljahren, auf eigenen wunsch, unter Ritalin stand (hätte vll dabei bleiben sollen wegen noten, aber ich wollte halt net von dem zeug abhängig sein, ich hasse abhängigkeiten aller art, sei es zigaretten und co. oder alkohol weshalb ich mich von sowas fernhalte (soll nicht heißen das ich gar nix trinke, aber halt extrem wenig))

mfg LAX


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. April 2011)

Imho liegt das einfach an den Eltern, die sich zu einem großen Teil heutzutage immer weniger um ihre Kinder wirklich kümmern und sie einfach vor der Glotze/der Konsole/dem PC sitzen lassen.
Als ich jung war, und das ist noch nicht so lange her, waren wir noch größtenteils im Freien und haben dort in den Feldern gespielt und nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner gehockt. Gerade im Alter zwischen 7 und 14 Jahren ist das sehr wichtig. Wenn dieses physische Austoben fehlt ist imho schon ein großer Schritt in Richtung ADS gemacht.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. April 2011)

@DarthLax War nicht böse gegen Leute die wirklich ADS/ADHS haben
@GoldenMic das verstehe ich jetzt, kannst du das jetzt erklären?


----------



## Arthuriel (18. April 2011)

Ich vermute mal, dass GoldenMic sowas wie Facebook oder Twitter meint, da die Leute sich dort teilweise bzw. oft (ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß der Anteil dieser Nachrichten ist) nur über Nichtigkeiten unterhalten oder über unwichtige Ereignisse in ihrem Leben berichten.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. April 2011)

Auch ich "leide" an diesem Syndrom in seiner schlimmsten Form, ADHS. 

Unglaublich "kompetente" Ärzte bzw. Psychodocs haben mir mein Leben in früherer Zeit zerstört, genau wie Vorurteile, und dass man mich immer mit Tabletten vollstopfen wollte, bis ich dem Kraft meines Willens ein Ende gemacht habe! Ich besuche heute weder Ärzte, noch nehm ich irgendwas und als normaler Schüler auf eine normale Schule, wie es auch sein sollte.

Warum heute mehr Kinder zu Hyperaktivität bzw. ADS neigen? Keine Ahnung. Ich glaube eher, dass Ärzte einem immer gleich den Stempel "ADS" bzw. "ADHS" auf die Stirn drücken, um das aufmüpfige Verhalten zu erklären. Meist nichts als eine Ausrede.


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

Und Ritalin ist ganz sicher keine Lösung


----------



## xEbo (18. April 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Auch ich "leide" an diesem Syndrom in seiner schlimmsten Form, ADHS.
> 
> Unglaublich "kompetente" Ärzte bzw. Psychodocs haben mir mein Leben in früherer Zeit zerstört, genau wie Vorurteile, und dass man mich immer mit Tabletten vollstopfen wollte, bis ich dem Kraft meines Willens ein Ende gemacht habe! Ich besuche heute weder Ärzte, noch nehm ich irgendwas und als normaler Schüler auf eine normale Schule, wie es auch sein sollte.
> 
> Warum heute mehr Kinder zu Hyperaktivität bzw. ADS neigen? Keine Ahnung. Ich glaube eher, dass Ärzte einem immer gleich den Stempel "ADS" bzw. "ADHS" auf die Stirn drücken, um das aufmüpfige Verhalten zu erklären. Meist nichts als eine Ausrede.


 
Hier kann ich die Leidensgeschichte meiner Freundin anführen, sie hat einen 4,5 Jahre alten Sohn. Mmn ist er das Energizer Häschen auf Speed. Ihr wurde von der Kindergartenleitung schon mehrfach nahegelegt ihren Sohn doch auf ADS testen zu lassen. Obwohl ich gerade sagte dass er ein Energiebündel ist, ist er meiner Meinung nach vollkommen normal. Wenn ich ihn einfach mal mit mir vergleiche als ich in seinem Alter war (ich wollte nie irgendwohin gehen weils mir zu langsam war -> nur am rumrennen). Inzwischen hat sich das Problem mit der Kindergartenleitung aber gelegt. Der Kurze scheint sowas wie "Hochbegabt" (mit dem Begriff sollte man vorsichtig sein) zu sein und ihm ist im Kindergarten einfach langweilig . Daher ist die Diagnose ADS eben immer eine sehr schnell getroffene. Vorallem von Laien (Ich zähle Kindergärtner einfach mit dazu, da sie vielleicht mal was über die Symptome gelernt haben aber mehr nicht) denen ein Kind auf die Nerven geht, tendieren dazu das Kind oder Jugendlichen in eine Schublade zu schieben um ihn/sie einfach loszuhaben. 

@TS: Ich denke das Verhalten was du beschreibst ist fast normal. In meiner Jugend haben meine Klassenkameraden sich jeden Abend betrunken oä. Es ist einfach "kool" aufzubegehren gegen die Normen die einem auferlegt werden. Ob es schlimmer geworden ist über die Jahre oder nicht, würde wahrscheinlich in einer Generationendiskussion enden .


----------



## TerrorTomato (18. April 2011)

Nun, Ich habe mich auch mal mit einem Psychologen darüber unterhalten. AD(H)S entsteht meist schon in der frühen Kindheit. Ein Beispiel dafür ist, Das man (Klein)Kindern alles mögliche an Spielzeugen gibt; Dadurch wollen natürlich Kinder mit allen spielen. Da sie allerdings relativ schnell in einer kurzen Zeit das Spielzeug wechselt stört dies auch massiv die Konzentration des Kindes. Das heißt jetzt nicht das man Kindern sehr wenig, oder gar nichts schenken sollte, sondern man solle es nicht übertreiben. Ich meine das Kind solle zwar seine Kreativität entfalten können. Allerdings nicht in riesigen Ausmaßen.


----------



## Icejester (18. April 2011)

Ich denke, die große Häufung dieser Diagnose(n) liegt in verschiedenen Ursachen.

1.) Es besteht in der Hinsicht eine gewisse Mode. Unkonzentrierte, ungefügige Kinder werden heutzutage so gut wie immer auf sowas wie ADHS untersucht. Sollten sich dann äußere Anzeichen dafür bieten, wird auch sehr schnell eine Diagnose in diese Richtung gestellt. Im Endeffekt wird dann Ritalin oder was ähnliches gegeben, aber die Ursachen an sich werden in den meisten Fällen wohl eher nicht angegangen. Dies ist zur Problembehandlung der "bequeme Weg". Die Eltern müssen sich dann nicht mit ihren möglicherweise ungünstigen Erziehungsmethoden auseinandersetzen oder mehr Zeit und Mühe in ihre Kinder investieren.

2.) Ein großer Teil der Symptome könnte in der modernen Laissez-faire-Erziehung liegen. Ich habe den Eindruck, daß heutzutage bei sehr vielen Kindern überhaupt kein Wert mehr auf Disziplin gelegt wird und sogar im Gegenteil den Kindern von Elternseite sehr oft das Gefühl vermittelt wird, sie seien der absolute Nabel der Erde und auch Nichtfamilienmitglieder, die nur zufällig in ihrer Nähe sind, müßten sich nach den Bedürfnissen und Launen der Kinder richten. Daß man so furchtbare kleine Egomanen heranzüchtet, die nur ihren jetzigen, spontanen Neigungen folgen, scheint mir wenig erstaunlich. Das erscheint dann nach außen hin natürlich als Konzentrationsschwäche. Nur seltsam, wenn sich das Kind bei den Matheaufgaben nicht für 20 Minuten zusammenreißen kann, aber stundenlang höchst konzentriert vor der Spielekonsole hockt. Das paßt ja auch nicht zusammen.

Es gibt sicherlich eine gewisse Anzahl von Kindern oder jungen Menschen, die wirklich einen klaren physiologischen Defekt haben, der ihre Konzentrationsleistung nachteilig beeinflußt, aber das betrifft unter Garantie nicht mehr als einen einstelligen Prozentsatz junger Menschen. Bei denen ist eine medikamentöse Therapie bestimmt absolut gerechtfertigt, aber in den meisten Fällen wäre das wohl nicht die einzige Lösung.

Abgesehen davon: Alle Kinder gehen mal durch schwierige Phasen oder haben irgendeinen komischen Rappel. Das war schon immer so und man sollte es wohl einfach hinnehmen und dem Kind im Zweifel mal eine gehörige Standpauke halten. Aber das ist natürlich wieder unbequem...


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

Ich würde einfach mal behaupten das es nicht immer an der Erziehung liegt... klar gibt es fälle, aber man sollte das nicht Pauschalisieren. 

Und das mit der Konzentration ist so ne Sache. Ich z.B. kann mich keine 5 Minuten auf eine Sache Konzentrieren. Nach dem ersten Satz in dem Post hab ich ewig auf meine Apfelschorle Flasche gestarrt, das ist echt ätzend wenn man von so banalen Sachen abgelenkt wird.
Aber Medikamente sind - zumindest für mich - einfach keine Lösung, ich kann mich damit zwar wunderbar konzentrieren und zappel auch nicht mehr rum, bekomm aber übelste Kopfschmerzen und krieg kein Schluck Wasser mehr runter, da versuch ich mich lieber zusammen zu reißen


----------



## Aufpassen (19. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde einfach mal behaupten das es nicht immer an der Erziehung liegt... klar gibt es fälle, aber man sollte das nicht Pauschalisieren.
> 
> Und das mit der Konzentration ist so ne Sache. Ich z.B. kann mich keine 5 Minuten auf eine Sache Konzentrieren. Nach dem ersten Satz in dem Post hab ich ewig auf meine Apfelschorle Flasche gestarrt, das ist echt ätzend wenn man von so banalen Sachen abgelenkt wird.
> Aber Medikamente sind - zumindest für mich - einfach keine Lösung, ich kann mich damit zwar wunderbar konzentrieren und zappel auch nicht mehr rum, bekomm aber übelste Kopfschmerzen und krieg kein Schluck Wasser mehr runter, da versuch ich mich lieber zusammen zu reißen



Kenn ich Bruder.
Ist bei mir genauso.


----------



## Rabi (20. April 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass die aktuelle Jugendliche Generation zumindest größtenteils soetwas ähnliches wie ADS hat, was denkt ihr dazu? ich selber gehöre auch zu den Jugendlichen allerdings besitze ich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen nicht den Zwang dauern ******** zu bauen um Aufmerksamkeit zumbekommen.
> Was denkt ihr woran es liegt dass manche ADS ähnliche "Symtome" aufweisen?


 
Das nennt sich schlicht und einfach Pubertät, mit ADS hat das nichts zu tun. Jeder normale Jugendliche will auffallen, (vor allem die männlichen) sich profilieren, erwachsen, cool usw. sein. Warum man das heute immer direkt als abartig oder krank betiteln musst finde ich arg unverständlich. Es gehört halt einfach zum Erwachsen werden dazu sich gegen die Normen aufzulehenen und dafür ggf. dann dafür auch Ärger zu kriegen. Natürlich übertreiben es manche, aber das zu pauschalisieren ist, wie überall, dämlich.

Im übrigen sehe ich lieber Leute, die, wie du sagst, "******** bauen", als solche, die den ganzen Tag vor dem Rechner sitzen und sich über ihre angebliche eigene Reife freuen. Ich hab beide 'Zustände' durchgemacht und bereue jede Sekunde, die ich mit letzterem verschwendet hab. Erwachsen wird man auch so schnell genug, bis es so weit ist sollte man das Leben gnießen, Schei*e bauen und sich von irgendwelchen ADS-Unterstellungen nicht beirren lassen. Irgendwann wird man sich dann selbst mal über "Die Jugend von heute" beschweren und davon schwärmen wie lieb damals doch alle waren.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. April 2011)

Mal wieder nen Beispiel:
Wir sitzen vorm Klassenzimmer und warten auf den Lehrer, pltz. Fängt mein Nebensitzer an Feuerwehrgeräusche zu machen und im Kreis zu rennen


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. April 2011)

Wa1lock 



> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass die aktuelle Jugendliche Generation zumindest größtenteils soetwas ähnliches wie ADS hat, was denkt ihr dazu? ich selber gehöre auch zu den Jugendlichen allerdings besitze ich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen nicht den Zwang dauern ******** zu bauen um Aufmerksamkeit zumbekommen.
> Was denkt ihr woran es liegt dass manche ADS ähnliche "Symtome" aufweisen?



ADS ist ne echte Krankheit, die relativ schwer verlaufen kann. Ich finde, man sollte den Begriff nicht so verwässern. Ich kenn einen 10 Jährigen der ADS hat und mit dem halte ich es keine 5 Min. aus. Er kann nur eine Sache zur Zeit wahrnehmen und seine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne ist relativ kurz. Diese Störung in der Infomationsaufnahme macht ihn extrem nörgelig und hippelig und für seine Mitmenschen seeehr nervig. 

Das "ADS" was du meinst ist wohl das für Jungs typische Scheis*e bauen. Jungs sind nunmal Jungs (Richter Snyder, Simpsons ).


----------



## Gast1111 (20. April 2011)

@Split ich kenne auch einen Jungen mit richtigem ADHS und eig. ist er ganz nett so lange er seine Medikamente genommen hat,
wenn nicht kann er 2 Stunden ohne Pause im Kreis rennen....
Aber warum gibt es in jeder Klasse etwa 4 Spezels die meinen sie müssen pltz. die Arme aus strecken, im Raum rumrennen und schreien "Ich bin 1 Flugzeug mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## zøtac (20. April 2011)

Mhm, also das mit dem Flugzeug ist mir noch nie passiert 
Kommt denk ich auf die Person an, ich bin eigentlich Psychisch nen ganz ruhiger Mensch nur mein Körper will halt nicht mitmachen 
Und man sollte zwischen ADS und ADHS auch deutlich unterscheiden


----------



## Gast1111 (20. April 2011)

Siehst du sowas meine ich -
seltsamer Weise passiert das bei uns so 10 mal täglich in allen 9. Klasse


----------



## A.N.D.I. (22. April 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder nen Beispiel:
> Wir sitzen vorm Klassenzimmer und warten auf den Lehrer, pltz. Fängt mein Nebensitzer an Feuerwehrgeräusche zu machen und im Kreis zu rennen



Das gibts auch in meiner Klasse. Da macht einer immer komische Geräusche und stöhnt andauernd. Ich glaube der hat kein ADS. Der will einfach nur witzig sein.


----------



## DAEF13 (22. April 2011)

Wie nennt man denn Leute, die ständig auf sich aufmerksam machen wollen und bei jedem Satz rumzappeln als hätte ein dreijähriges Kind grade Weihnachten, Geburtstag und Ostern zusammen? Ist das nicht AD(H)S? 

Aber ich denke mal Wa1lock meint damit eher die Leute, die bewusst sch.... machen, nur um "cool" zu wirken, oder?
Mal ein weiteres Beispiel (auch in meiner Klasse): ein paar Leute aus meiner Klasse haben eine Boßelkugel mitgehen lassen, Stühle/Tische zerstört, Tastaturen zerstört, Steckdosen kurzgeschlossen etc...
Nochmal um es zu verdeutlichen: es geht um eine neunte Gymnasialklasse, die auf dem Weg zum Abi ist


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

Hm ja kenn ich...
letztes Jahr in der 7 Klasse haben wir auch noch Stuhlpyramiden gebaut und sie umgeschmissen. Jetzt bin ich, nur ein Jahr später, um ein vielfaches ruhiger geworden. Fast in allen Belangen. Ich lasse mich kaum noch aufregen, und sogar fahr ich langsamer Fahrrad. Ich lasse mir mehr Zeit.  ^^


----------



## zøtac (22. April 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wie nennt man denn Leute, die ständig auf sich aufmerksam machen wollen und bei jedem Satz rumzappeln als hätte ein dreijähriges Kind grade Weihnachten, Geburtstag und Ostern zusammen? Ist das nicht AD(H)S?


Ja, aber das klingt ziemlich abwertend wie du es sagst


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. April 2011)

Wenn ihr die Jugend hier als zu aufgeweckt bezeichnet, dann geht mal in den Raum Indien 
Da lässt dieses Kindergartengeschreie und gerenne erst vieeeeel später nach.

Ich persönlich schließe daraus einfach, dass das eher ein gesellschaftliches Problem ist, inwiefern genau weiß ich aber nicht 

Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass es, wie es ein Vorposter schon gesagt hat, Mode geworden ist, das Kind auf viel zu viele Sachen checken zu lassen. Nicht nur AD(H)S, gerne auf mal auf überdurchschnittliche Intelligenz (Oh, du hast eine 1 in Mathe geschrieben, wir gehen jetzt zum Psychologen!) oder schon bei einfachen Erkältungen. Man sorgt sich einfach zu viel um den Nachwuchs.


----------



## DAEF13 (22. April 2011)

@zotac: sry, wenn es so klingt, aber diese Beschreibung passt genau auf ein sehr "aufgedrehtes" Mädchen in meiner Klasse bzw. ist daran angelehnt. Mag sein dass es nun nicht bei jedem so ist, aber bei ihr schon. Traurig aber wahr...


----------



## vorian82 (25. April 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wie nennt man denn Leute, die ständig auf sich aufmerksam machen wollen und bei jedem Satz rumzappeln als hätte ein dreijähriges Kind grade Weihnachten, Geburtstag und Ostern zusammen? Ist das nicht AD(H)S?



eben nicht;
 ADS bedeutet, dass man selbst Probleme hat sich (über längere Zeit) zu konzentrieren/ aufmerksam zu sein (führt dazu, dass man leicht abgelenkt wird, Tagträumerei, etc.); die (negativen) Reaktionen des Umfelds sind vom Betroffenen nicht erwünscht, können aber, als zusätliche Stressfaktoren, verstärkend wirken.
bei ADHS kommen motorische "Störungen" (z. b. Zappeln) dazu

was der TE meint ist, dass viele Jugendliche ständig um Aufmeksamkeit buhlen, weil immer mehr Eltern ihren Nachwuchs mit (zu viel) Aufmerksamkeit überhäufen/ sich ständig mit ihm beschäftigen und das von den Kindern als Liebe missverstanden wird (umgekehrt gilt: keine Aufmerksamkei = keiner liebt mich)

tschuldigung, wusste nicht wie ich`s besser ausdrücken sollte


----------



## DarthLAX (27. April 2011)

hm...alle tun so als wenn ADHS so schlimm sei, was ich so nicht bestätigen kann.

ich meine das ganze hat schon seine nachteile (aufmerksamkeitsstörungen etc. und auch tagträumerei) aber es hat auch vorteile:

1. zum teil unbändige energie (wenn man diese richtig lenkt kann man stundenlang an ner sache arbeiten und das sogar gut - interesse für die sache muss nat. vorhanden sein (ich selbst liebte in der schule reverate aller art und habe dafür zum teil 10 stunden und mehr vorbereitungszeit rein gesteckt....bei meinem 45 min reverat zu dracula und vampir literatur allgemein habe ich 20 stunden plus vorbereitung gehabt und dann noch 3 stunden um dracula im original erst mal zu lesen))

2. kreativität (ist erwiesen - vor allem der träumer typ (d.h. sowas wie ich) - ist kreativer als die meisten "normalen" menschen)

3. hartnäckigkeit (zumindest bei mir) wenn ich etwas unbedingt machen will dann nutze ich meine energie hierfür (d.h. ich bin dann "unermüdlich")

(gibt noch ein paar, aber das sind die meist genannten und die die ich auch an mir feststellen kann)

deshalb, man sollte ADHS (und auch "normales" ADS (ohne des "H")) nicht medikamentieren (zumindest nicht ausschließlich) sondern eher den betroffenen den umgang damit bei bringen (ich selbst lerne z.B. so das ich "burst-learning" betreibe (so nenne ich des) d.h. ich "prügle" mir was ein (auf kurze zeit) und dann mache ich was anderes (für ne zeit) und dann wiederhole ich das ganze nochmal (weil eben keine stundenlange aufmerksamkeit möglich ist))

mfg LAX


----------



## ChaoZ (27. April 2011)

Wenn es wirklich ein Fall von AD(H)S ist, hast du Recht. Man kann die Kraft auch gut nutzen.

Aber wenn jeder Zappelfillip heutzutage mit Verdacht auf AD(H)S zum Doktor geschickt wird, ist was falsch.


----------



## Aufpassen (27. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es wirklich ein Fall von AD(H)S ist, hast du Recht. Man kann die Kraft auch gut nutzen.
> 
> Aber wenn jeder Zappelfillip heutzutage mit Verdacht auf AD(H)S zum Doktor geschickt wird, ist was falsch.



Deswegen brauchen wir mehr männliche Erzieher & Lehrer.
Denn weibliche Erzieher & Lehrer kommen oftmals gar nicht mit der Energie des Jungen zurecht und sagen dieser Junge hat AD(H)S.


----------



## blackedition94 (27. April 2011)

Also meiner Meinung nach wird ADS sehr oft als Ausrede benutzt . Die Kinder sind anstrengend etc dann werden sie mit ADS abgestempelt und dann hat es eine Erklärung und die Eltern bzw Lehrer usw müssen nicht durch greifen. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht in wie weit ich das jetzt objektiv bewerte, ich bin jetzt auch erst 17 , aber als ich 14 war haben ich und meine Kumpels auch sch**** gebaut ohne Ende. Haben die Lehrer geärgert bis zum geht nicht mehr, haben jeden doofen Scherz durch gezogen. Aber dann ging das auch wieder vorbei. Wobei ich sagen muss auch heute machen wie noch sche*** Vlt in einem anderen Rahmen, aber wir haben immer noch unseren spaß. Und wenn die "älteren" ehrlich subd haben sie auch eine menge sch**** gebaut ( meine eltern und onkels zumindest) Ich denke nicht das dies als ADS betitelt werden sollte, halte das eher für ganz normales pupertäres bzw jugendliches ausleben .
Und ich hatte auch vom Kindergarten an schon , auf gut deutsch ," Hummeln im Hintern" aber meine Eltern haben mich nicht zum Arzt geschleppt, die sind mit mir rausgegangen Zb zum Wandern ( ja hört sich jetzt lustig an, war aber wirklich sehr viel draußen) oder ich bin in den Verein zum Handball spielen gegangen. Und das aufgeweckte hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit ADS zu tun.

Ps: aber den flieger hat bei mir noch niemand gebracht


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. April 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Deswegen brauchen wir mehr männliche Erzieher & Lehrer.
> Denn weibliche Erzieher & Lehrer kommen oftmals gar nicht mit der Energie des Jungen zurecht und sagen dieser Junge hat AD(H)S.


 
Oder die weiblichen Kräfte ignorieren das. War in der 8. Klasse so. Mein Englischlehrerin fragt mich etwas, ich kann es nicht verstehen, da alle anderen übelst laut waren und meine Lehrerin nicht eingegriffen hat. Deshalb konnte ich nicht antworten, obwohl ich nochmal gefragt habe, ob sie es wiederholen könne. Am Ende hatte ich dann eine schlechte Stundennote. Ich persönlich sterbe nicht daran, aber irgendwann reicht es mal hin.
Mich nerven die Schüler die ständig dumme Kommentare von sich geben und Lehrer die sich nicht durchsetzen können und das an einem Gymnasium. Ich bin keine Spaßbremse und mache gerne mit, aber irgendwann reicht es auch. Man muss es doch nicht übertreiben.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. April 2011)

Ich als ADHS`ler muss leider sagen, das hier viele denken die Pubertät sei eine Form von ADS. Bitte erkundigt euch vorher bevor was äußert, von dem hier die meisten keine Ahnung haben. 

ADS ist bei jedem Unterschiedlich, bitte versucht nicht in Schubladen zu denken.

Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit-/Hyperaktivitätsstörung

http://www.adhs.de/

http://www.ads-hyperaktivitaet.de/ADHS/adhs.html

http://www.lernen-heute.de/ads.html

http://www.ads-kurse.de/Was_ist_ADS_ADHS.htm (Kapitel 7 sollte man gelesen haben)


----------



## MG42 (3. Juni 2011)

Es liegt schlicht und einfach daran, dass die ganzen Rotzgören verwöhnt und verhätschelt werden, außerdem werden die mit jedem Jahr fetter (nichts gegen Dicke aber ich bin froh dass ich son Dürrer Hering bin ).

Ich hatte seslber ADS und habe knapp 2 Jahre Ritalin (ein Jahr lang Version 1, dann Version 2 + V1) schlucken dürfen (12 - 14 Jahre), ist zwar keine Droge, aber das Zeug hats echt nicht drauf, es macht "konzentrierter" und ruhiger würde sagen introvertierter oder wenn man vorher quantitiv Verbalitäten rausgehauen hat, dann stimmte es mich nachdenklicher, wobei ich sagen muss dass die dann linguistisch und sinnlich qualitativ hochwertiger waren. Aber am Sch**ße bauen hat mich das nicht gehindert, im Gegenteil . Sport ist das einzigst richtige, Sowohl theoretisch (Maus, Tastatur oder Gamepad) als auch praktisch Joggen, Radfahren, Schwimmen und Krafttraining um sich fit zu halten, und andere Sportarten um die soziale Kompetenz zu verbessern. Wenn man kaputt ist, hat man weniger Energie um ******* zu bauen.


----------



## DarthLAX (4. Juni 2011)

problem hierbei (also von wegen: sport):

wenn du - so wie ich damals - von 7:45 - 16:00 (mit ausnahme einer kurzen - 1 stunde dauernden - mittagspause, in der man froh war wenn man, so wie ich der ich im ort wohn(t)e nach hause kam um sein essen ein zu nehmen) in der schule war und mit hausaufgaben überladen wurde (ok einiges davon konnte man in "studiums"-stunden (HA-Stunden) erledigen, aber oft net alles, vor allem wenn die aufsicht der kunstlehrer, der musik-heini oder sonst wer hatte, man aber hilfe in deutsch, mathe oder latein gebraucht hätte) und so wenn man heim kam, ne stunde frei machen konnte (kurz was essen, bissal ausspannen...) und dann noch ne stunde (zum teil mehr) hausaufgaben hatte! (ok später ging des besser....ab der 8ten, wo ich nur noch 2x bis 16:00 hatte)

soll heißen: wenn mir jetzt dann noch wer gesagt hätte das ich jetzt (nehmen wir an es ist 18:30 jetzt, die HA ist fertig) nicht zocken dürfte oder musik hören bzw. lesen, sondern das ich mich zusammenpacken sollte für sport....ich glaub da währe ich ausgerastet!

anmerkung: ich bin mit den HA vll auch oft net fertig geworden, weil ich leicht ab zu lenken bin (und in ner klasse von 20-30 leuten ist es halt nie 100% still, was mir zu schaffen macht(e) - d.h. HA lieber allein und zuhause, was aber halt dumm war weil ich dann am abend dran saß (und aufmerksamkeit da auch nimmer vorhanden war, wegen langem tag))

mfg Tom
ps: AD(H)S ist wirklich dumm, das ist KEINE AUSREDE (ausser vll für die die mit absicht auf diese diagnose hin-gearbeitet haben und die haben einen an der waffel (denn wer es an-erkannt haben will, der hat das auch im zeugniss stehen - ich, obwohl ich es habe, habe das nicht (hab mich gegen gewehrt, habe aber so auch keinen nachteils-ausgleich gekriegt (das sollte die politik mal ändern, weil es diskriminierend ist!))


----------



## Ifosil (5. Juni 2011)

a) heute haben nicht mehr Kinder wie früher AHDS, denn früher kannte man die nicht. Da nannte man sie nur Hans-dampf, Zappel-phillip usw.
b) AHDS ist nicht die Schuld der Eltern, wie so oft immer gesagt wird. Bei einem so eckigen Bildungssystem passen alle die Rund, Sternförmig und Dreieckig sind nicht rein. Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## DarthLAX (5. Juni 2011)

oh ja - vor allem, weil bei uns das "aus sieben" mode ist, vor allem weil man alle fächer immer (zumindest die hauptfächer hast auch am gymi immer als grundkurs z.B. kannste deutsch, englisch und soweit ich weiß mathe net abwählen) hat - nicht wie in USA oder so, wo man des abwählt wo man schwächen hat (und das nicht nur in der oberstufe!)

in meinem falle währe das: mathematik - während mir mein arzt ne sprachliche hochbegabung attestiert hat (englisch ohne mühe 13 punkte später)

mfg LAX
ps: und das es net mehr AD(H)S schüler hat kann man nachweisen: zappel-filipps, hans-dampf/guck in die luft, klassenclowns etc. hatte es wirklich schon immer (brauche nur in meine verwandschaft zu gucken, da gab/gibt es einige die früher so bezeichnet wurden!)


----------



## davehimself (10. Juni 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich als ADHS`ler muss leider sagen, das hier viele denken die Pubertät sei eine Form von ADS. Bitte erkundigt euch vorher bevor was äußert, von dem hier die meisten keine Ahnung haben.
> 
> ADS ist bei jedem Unterschiedlich, bitte versucht nicht in Schubladen zu denken.
> 
> ...



genau so siehts aus. 

wenn ich sowas schon lese: 

"Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass die aktuelle Jugendliche Generation zumindest größtenteils soetwas ähnliches wie ADS hat" 

oder 

"******* bauen um aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen"

...hier fehlt wirklich jegliches hintergrundwissen zu ADS oder ADHS


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Juni 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> problem hierbei (also von wegen: sport):
> 
> wenn du - so wie ich damals - von 7:45 - 16:00 (mit ausnahme einer kurzen - 1 stunde dauernden - mittagspause, in der man froh war wenn man, so wie ich der ich im ort wohn(t)e nach hause kam um sein essen ein zu nehmen) in der schule war und mit hausaufgaben überladen wurde (ok einiges davon konnte man in "studiums"-stunden (HA-Stunden) erledigen, aber oft net alles, vor allem wenn die aufsicht der kunstlehrer, der musik-heini oder sonst wer hatte, man aber hilfe in deutsch, mathe oder latein gebraucht hätte) und so wenn man heim kam, ne stunde frei machen konnte (kurz was essen, bissal ausspannen...) und dann noch ne stunde (zum teil mehr) hausaufgaben hatte! (ok später ging des besser....ab der 8ten, wo ich nur noch 2x bis 16:00 hatte)
> 
> ...


 Ich habe Montags und Dienstags von 6:30 bis 17:05 Schule...
@davehinself Öhm soweit ich weiß (korregiere mich wenn ich mich irre) macht man bei ADS Sachen damit man Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, oder? (Aufmerksamkeitsdifizitsyndrom)
Wenn man nun die ganze Zeit ******** baut damit man von anderen beachtet wird, ist das nicht ähnlich?
mfg


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> "******* bauen um aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen"



Mein Satz, oder?
Wieder einmal falsch verstanden worden

AD(H)S ist eine Krankheit, dem stimm ich zu, und darüber macht man sich nicht lustig.
Es gibt aber auch Menschen, die ohne nachgewiesenes ADS förmlich um Aufmerksamkeit ringen, um im Mittelpunkt zu stehen <- das wird von vielen auch als ADS bezeichnet, da diese scheinbar/sichtbar ein Aufmerksamkeits Defizit haben.

Edit: grr, Wa1 meint es genauso.. Somit ist in der Überschrift wohl auch nicht das "echte" ADS gemeint, sondern das, was man anderen ansieht.



> ...hier fehlt wirklich jegliches hintergrundwissen zu ADS oder ADHS


 
Nein, ich hab Wikipedia gelesen


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Juni 2011)

@DAEF Mir scheint man will uns hier falsch verstehen...


----------



## NuTSkuL (10. Juni 2011)

mal aus dem zusammenhang gerissen:
seitdem ich in berlin bin fällt mir das auch immer mehr auf. früher kannte ich das nich, aber hier scheint das alles normal zu sein. nur schon dieser drang von allen nach außen hin iwas darzustellen um jemanden zu übertreffen oder so. ich verstehs nich....is das die stadtluft? verklebt die n par synapsen im kopf oder is das einfach die erziehung?


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juni 2011)

@Wa1lock: ADS hat nichts damit zu tun, was du meinst. ADS ist in etwa vergleichbar mit LRS, eine arte Lernschwäche. Was du meinst, sind Leute mit Minderwertigkeitskomplexen. 

ADS ist nix anderes wie ein Radio was alle Sender aufeinmal Empfangen will. Und das "H" steht für Energie die nicht entladen werden kann.


----------



## davehimself (11. Juni 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> @Wa1lock: ADS hat nichts damit zu tun, was du meinst. ADS ist in etwa vergleichbar mit LRS, eine arte Lernschwäche. Was du meinst, sind Leute mit Minderwertigkeitskomplexen.
> 
> *ADS ist nix anderes wie ein Radio was alle Sender aufeinmal Empfangen will. Und das "H" steht für Energie die nicht entladen werden kann.*


 
das trifft es schon ganz gut

@wa1lock

haha, so kann man es auch verstehen, nicht schlecht 

...aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom bedeutet NICHT, dass man aufmerksamkeit sucht, sondern ist bezogen auf die eigene aufmerksamkeit (konzentration). man ist nicht lange aufmerksam und lässt sich vom kleinsten grashüpfer sofort ablenken. man könnte es um diese zweideutigkeit zu vermeiden auch "konzentrations defizit syndrom" nennen. ich bin von 2 psychologen bestätigter adsler und das sogar sehr stark ausgeprägt. noch nie war es mir wichtig aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen. im gegenteil, ich hasse menschenmengen und bin am liebsten alleine oder mit ein paar wenigen vertrauten personen. wenn ich ******* gebaut habe als kleiner junge, dann einfach weil ich es lustig fand. 
ich wollte garnicht, dass es irgendeiner mitbekommt. 

und abgesehen davon, kenne ich neben mir noch 3 weitere starke adsler und keiner von uns hat jemals jemanden weh getan, etwas sinnlos kaputt gemacht oder sonstige krimminelle anzeichen von sich gegeben. wenn ich gesehen habe, dass einem schwächern leid zugefügt wurde, bin ich vor wut explodiert und musste dem oder derjenigen sofort helfen. wir waren einfach nur total überfordert, wenn wir länger als 5 minuten stillsitzen mussten und uns auf etwas konzentrieren mussten was uns nicht die bohne interessiert. das hättest du uns auch 36 mal vorlesen können, es wäre nie und nimmer im hirn abgespeichert worden. statt dessen war ich am rumtrommeln, der andere hat karrikaturen gezeichnet und der nächste die zahl pi auf weitere 100 stellen ausgerechnet. 
am ende wussten wir manchmal nichtmal welches fach wir gerade hatten. 

alle waren in irgendeiner form sehr begabt. ich habe mit 13 jahren schlagzeugunterrichtet, ein weiterer hat für coka cola und andere ketten werbebilder mit graffiti angefertigt und mein anderer kumpel, ein vietnamese, konnte im kopf dinge rechnen die keiner sonst auch nur annährend im kopf rechnen konnte. das extreme gegenteil dazu, wenn wir in unserem "element" waren, war die konzentration sowas von stark und ausdauernd, dass wir nichtmal einen meteorieteneinschlag neben uns wahrgenommen hätten. in der schule waren wir aber halt grotten schlecht. bin 2 mal sitzen geblieben und keiner hat seinen hauptschulabschluss geschafft. unser schulsystem ist nicht für adsler gedacht. es gibt da extra schulen die sich um solche kümmern. für adsler brauchst du eine komplett andere herrangehensweise um diese erstmal zu erreichen und mit ihnen zu arbeiten. 

das was hier immer beschrieben wird sind einfach verzogene rotzlöffel, die von ihren eltern keine grenzen gezeigt bekommen haben und auf nichts lust haben. das hat NICHTS mit ads zu tun. typische merkmale eines adsler sind auch liebenswürdigkeit, extremer gerechtigkeitssinn und demzufolge ehrlichkeit. natürlich ist ads bei jedem unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt und jeder charakter ist einzigartig. je stärke es aber ausgeprägt ist, desto ähnlicher werden die verhaltensmuster. die rechte gehirnhälfte ist deutlich stärker ausgeprägt und die linke weniger.


----------



## SaPass (14. Juni 2011)

@davehimself: Hast du eigentlich mal Medikamente (Methylphenidat) bekommen?
Mein Bruder hat ADS. Bevor er dieses Medikament bekommen hat, war er sehr "explosiv", vor allem als er noch kleiner war. Er war extrem leicht zu reizen, zu provozieren und war direkt auf 180. Normal aufzustehen und sich zügig fertig machen vor der Schule? Fehlanzeige, ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Jeden Morgen gab es Krach und Ärger, das machte einfach keinen Spaß. In der Schule hat er Probleme mit dem aufpassen und der Konzentration (aber er hält sich wacker auf dem Gymnasium und wird vermutlich sogar sein Abitur schaffen). Nachmittags ist das Lernen unmöglich. Da wird mit dem Stuhl gewippt, auf dem Tisch getrommelt, mit Stiften gespielt, Sachen werde vermalt, aus Büchern kann man Türme bauen. Und seine Aufmerksamkeit, wenn man ihm etwas erklären will? Nicht verhanden.
Seit er die Medikamente bekommt, geht das besser, seit dem hat er in der Schule eine echte Chance. Wäre da nicht der Punkt, dass er bei vielen Lehrern "unten durch ist" und letztendlich deswegen die Schule wechseln will. Einfach um eine neue Chance zu bekommen. Wie gesagt, der Kampf mit dem deutschen Schulsystem.
Und ADS ist eine Krankheit. Und diese Krankheit macht den Eltern und Kindern das Leben extrem schwer.
Noch ein kurzes Wort zu den Medikamenten: Die Wirken auch nicht den ganzen Tag. Morgens einnehmen, nach der Schule ist Schluss mit der Wirkung, in den Ferien sollte man Pause machen. Meiner Meinung erleichtern die den Kindern aber ihr Leben erheblich.


----------



## davehimself (14. Juni 2011)

es wurde mir angeboten von den damaligen psychologen, aber ich und meine eltern haben uns strickt geweigert chemie einzuwerfen, damit ich in das schulsystem passe. bei mir war auch nichts mit aggressivität. ich finde es von seiten der eltern unverantwortlich seinem kind psychopharmaka zu geben, damit es "funktioniert" wie es verlangt wird. würde er anderen weh tun oder schaden, okay. er ist aber einfach nur "anders" und das rechtfertigt für mich in keinsterweise solch eine maßnahme. es gibt andere thearpiemöglichkeiten die man ggf. nutzen kann.

okay, ist zumindest nur meine meinung. jeder soll tun was er für richtig hält.

ich kann mich erinnern, dass einer der adsler auch solch ein zeug bekommen hat und er es geraucht hat. hatte wohl auch eine berauschende wirkung wie aspirin wenn man es raucht


----------



## SaPass (14. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> ich kann mich erinnern, dass einer der adsler auch solch ein zeug bekommen hat und er es geraucht hat. hatte wohl auch eine berauschende wirkung wie aspirin wenn man es raucht


 Eine solche Person nenne ich Idiot. Und das hat nichts mit ADS zu tun. 

Wie gesagt, mein Eltern und mein Bruder sind sehr glücklich mit dieser Entscheidung, die Medikamente zu nehmen. Sein Leben hat sich wesentlich vereinfacht, und das ohne Nebenwirkungen. 

Ich muss aber auch dir und deinen Eltern Respekt zollen für diese Entscheidung und dass sie das mit dir durchgestanden haben. Sie hätten dir auch die Tabletten geben können und dich überreden können (und Eltern können sowas meist gut). Wahrscheinlich hätten sie es einfacher gehabt (und du wärst evtl. auch nicht so oft sitzen geblieben), aber sie stehen zu ihrer Entscheidung, die ich auf jeden Fall auch nachvollziehen kann. Daher, meinen Respekt.


----------



## davehimself (15. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Eine solche Person nenne ich Idiot. Und das hat nichts mit ADS zu tun.
> 
> Wie gesagt, mein Eltern und mein Bruder sind sehr glücklich mit dieser Entscheidung, die Medikamente zu nehmen. Sein Leben hat sich wesentlich vereinfacht, und das ohne Nebenwirkungen.
> 
> Ich muss aber auch dir und deinen Eltern Respekt zollen für diese Entscheidung und dass sie das mit dir durchgestanden haben. Sie hätten dir auch die Tabletten geben können und dich überreden können (und Eltern können sowas meist gut). Wahrscheinlich hätten sie es einfacher gehabt (und du wärst evtl. auch nicht so oft sitzen geblieben), aber sie stehen zu ihrer Entscheidung, die ich auf jeden Fall auch nachvollziehen kann. Daher, meinen Respekt.


 
natürlich war das bescheuert und hat nichts mit ads zu tun. amüsant fande ich es aber trotzdem 

und nein, einen sturen adsler wie mich hätten sie nie und nimmer überreden können. das schlimme bei mir war ja auch, dass wir von ads absolut nichts wussten bis zu meinem 17. lebensjahr. ich war bis dahin einfach das absolute chaoten-kind mit dem keiner wusste wie man umgehen soll, weil ich nicht böse war oder gesagt habe ich habe auf nichts bock, sondern einfach nur immer gegen den strom geschwommen bin und total anstrengend war. dazu kam ja auch, dass ich wie bereits ewähnt mit 13 bereits schlagzeug unterricht gegeben habe und in berlin damals auch konzerte gegeben hatte mit leuten die teilweise sehr viel älter waren als ich. der psychologe meinte da zu mir, dass dieses medikament einfluss auf die gehirnhälften hat und ich dadurch zwar eine längere konzentrationsfähigkeit habe, aber möglicherweise nachteile in meinem kreativenbereich, der musik. und wie bitte kann man es verantworten seinem kind ein talent, welches er mehr liebt als alles andere und sein lebensinhalt war mehr oder weniger "wegzunehmen". ?

falls jemand denkt ich laber mist, hier hatte ich einen gig mit 17 jahren 

One Hope Left , Konzert 2003 Video - TheCorvus - MyVideo

und hier eine studiosong : http://www.myspace.com/onehopeleft/music/songs/in-your-eyes-25991257


----------



## SaPass (15. Juni 2011)

Wir hatten damals das Glück, dass eine gute Freundin unserer Familie Ärztin ist, die sich auf ADS-Kinder spezialisiert hat. Ihr ist das natürlich schon während seiner Grundschulzeit aufgefallen. Also wurde es entsprechend früh schon sicher diagnostiziert. Und das ist auch der einzige Grund weswegen er ne reelle Chance hat, sein Abitur zu machen.
Musikalisch ist er auch durchaus begabt, aber das setzt er nur bei Guitar Hero um. Ich bin der Meinung, dass er durchaus ein Instrument spielen könnte (und das auch gut kann), aber dazu hat er keine Lust und auch nicht die Nerven, so etwas zu lernen.

Edit: Euer Studiosong gefällt mir. Selbst komponiert?


----------



## davehimself (15. Juni 2011)

komisch, wenn man etwas gut kann hat man doch automatisch lust dazu !? ...ich würde ihm sehr empfehlen vieles mal auszuprobieren. möglicherweise schlummert in ihm auch noch ein verborgenes talent, welches er nur noch nicht entdeckt hat. natürlich ist nicht jeder adsler gleich, aber zumindest bei den sehr starken adslern war das bisher immer so. 

falls er es nicht weis, hier mal ein paar bekannte adsler : mozart, bethoven, einstein, thomas edison, leonardo davinci, picasso 

und modernere : tom cruise, jim carrey, will smith, robbin williams, michael jordan und viele weitere... 

wie soll das eigentlich mit ihm dann weiter gehen ? er scheint ja nur mit medikamenten so zu funktionieren. wird er dann den rest seines lebens immer vor der arbeit tabletten einwerfen ? ich hoffe nicht er denkt, dass es nach seiner schulzeit vorbei ist. falls er studieren will, darf er täglich doppelt so viel davon einwerfen und später in seinem beruf möglicherweise dann noch mehr. tabletten sind keine lösung. er sollte lernen wie er lernen kann mit seinem ads. es gibt gute therapeuten, welche mit ihm lernstrategien durchgehen und ihm einen individuellen weg zeigen wie er es schaffen kann. die weniger guten verschreiben ihm medikamente und sagen tschüss. ich habe es tazächlich geschafft mir selbst einen weg beizubringen, der aber trotzdem in vielen bereichen möglicherweise zu problemen führen könnte. hätte ich damals einen guten therapeuten gehabt, hätte ich möglicherweise eine viel besser methode zu lernen gelernt. naja, ist halt ne geldfrage. krankenkassen zahlen da nichts. habe ich schon gefragt. 

und klar, alle lieder sind eigenkomposition.


----------



## SaPass (15. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit ihm weiter geht. Da die Tabletten überhaupt keine Nebenwirkungen haben, sehe ich da aktuell kein großes Problem. Und später verwächst sich das etwas, nicht vollständig. Es wird besser, auch wenn er keine Tabletten nimmt. Aber da er bis zum Abi noch 3 Jahre hat, habe ich keine Ahnung, wie es weiter geht.
An Musik machen hat er kein Interesse. Er weiß wahrscheinlich selbst nicht mal, dass er eine gewisse "Begabung" hat. Schade eigentlich. Aber ich werde ihn mal darauf ansprechen.
Sein Hobby ist Karate. Da gibt es extrem strenge Regeln und auch etwas, was ich mal einen "Ehrenkodex" nenne. Wer sich grundlos prügelt, nur weil ers kann, fliegt raus. Damit kommt er bestens klar und macht es gerne (und auch gut). Und da wirft er keine Tabletten ein.



> die weniger guten verschreiben ihm medikamente und sagen tschüss.


Ihm geht es wunderbar mit den Medikamenten. Wie kommst du auf die Idee, seine Patentante als schelchte Ärztin zu bezeichnen?
Es ist jedem dahingestellt, was er macht. Ob er nun Medikamente nimmt oder nicht. Er hat sich dafür entschieden. Daher möchte ich dich bitten, dies zu respektieren. Auch wenn du dich dagegen entschieden hast.
Wie gesagt, ich mache dir und deinen Eltern deswegen keine Vorwürfe, sondern akzeptiere, ja respektiere sogar die Entscheidung. Also werde ich wenigstens Akzeptanz von dir verlangen können.

Aber mach dir keine Sorgen, ich bin nicht böse auf dich oder soetwas. Mir gefällt diese Diskussion, ich wollte es daher nur mal klar gestellt haben . Ich finde es durchaus interessant, die einzelnen Aspekte der beiden Entscheidungen zu beleuchten sowie dessen Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## davehimself (15. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit ihm weiter geht. Da die Tabletten überhaupt keine Nebenwirkungen haben, sehe ich da aktuell kein großes Problem. Und später verwächst sich das etwas, nicht vollständig. Es wird besser, auch wenn er keine Tabletten nimmt. Aber da er bis zum Abi noch 3 Jahre hat, habe ich keine Ahnung, wie es weiter geht.
> An Musik machen hat er kein Interesse. Er weiß wahrscheinlich selbst nicht mal, dass er eine gewisse "Begabung" hat. Schade eigentlich. Aber ich werde ihn mal darauf ansprechen.
> Sein Hobby ist Karate. Da gibt es extrem strenge Regeln und auch etwas, was ich mal einen "Ehrenkodex" nenne. Wer sich grundlos prügelt, nur weil ers kann, fliegt raus. Damit kommt er bestens klar und macht es gerne (und auch gut). Und da wirft er keine Tabletten ein.
> 
> ...



also erstmal etwas grundlegendes. es gibt keine medikamente ohne nebenwirkungen! und vorallem dein erwähntes ist absolut kein hustenbonbon. aber ich meine nicht nur wegen der nebenwirkung die auftreten "KÖNNTEN", sondern eher weil es ein medikament ist, das den charakter verändert und wenn jemand nicht gewaltätig ist oder sonst wie kriminell, dann ist so etwas für mich einfach eine verletzung der menschenrechte. versuch es doch mal so zu sehen. unsere gesellschaft hat ein bestimmtes system in das jemand einfach nicht reinpasst. wie bereits erwähnt ist hier ein wichtiger punkt, dass er niemanden verletzt oder sonst wie schadet. er besitzt eine persönlichkeit, die der gesellschaft einfach nicht "gefällt" und aus diesem grund wird er mit chemie "gefügig gemacht" um zu funktionieren. seine persönlichkeit wird verändert. empfindest du so etwas nicht als menschenverachtend ? wir sind kein produkt, dass auf dem fließband produziert wird und bei schönheitsfehlern "aussortiert" wird.

und genau hier ist doch schon das problem, keiner weis wirklich wie es weiter geht später mit ihm. man kann das doch so nicht belassen. er muss unbedingt lernen wie er lernen kann, damit er ein für alle mal einen weg findet durch unserer welt zu kommen ohne chemie.

kampfsport habe ich auch sehr intensiv betrieben mit meinem kumpel, der ebenfalls adsler war. ein vietnamese der mit 18 bereits so gut war, dass sein kampflehrer nur ungern gegen ihn im sparring trainiert hatte. die interessen führen adsler immer zusammen 

und zu der ärztin kann ich nur das sagen was ich von allen ärzten dieser sorte halte. die symptome bekämpfen oder vorrübergehend außer gefecht setzen kann ich auch. dafür muss man kein arzt werden. aber ein arzt der es schafft das problem von grund auf (in diesem fall) rein durch eine lerntherapie zu "heilen" gehört zu den guten ärzten. ausgenommen wenn jemand nun wirklich zu einem arzt geht und darauf besteht nichts anderes als tabletten zu bekommen. da kann der oder die ärztin natürlich nichts dafür. hat sie denn trotzdem wenigstens mit ihm eine lerntherapie durch oder ihn zumindest beraten was es für möglichkeiten gibt ?   

und hey, natürlich respektiere ich diese entscheidung. ich kenne  persönlich 2, die ebenfalls den weg der chemiekeule gegangen sind und  damit keine probleme hatten. der eine davon ist tätowierer geworden und hat sein eigenes studio und der andere studiert und schluckt leider heute immer noch chemie. wie seine werte aussehen weis ich nicht. 

das sollte kein angriff sein nur meine  eigene meinung dazu 

was für mich nur wieder unverständlich ist, in diesem fall ist es völlig legetim, seine leistungsfähigkeit durch chemie zu verbessern, aber wenn das ein sportler tut, ist das doping und wird von den meisten verteufelt. irgendwie wiedersprüchlich.


----------

